# Getting Together One Afternoon



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I just wondered if there are any knitters/crocheters or people who have a similar craft, that might like to get together some afternoon next week, say Tuesday, April 14th, at 2:00 at Jason's Deli on Garth Rd., in Baytown, TX. We're on the east side of Houston off of I-10 between Highlands and Mont Belview on your way to Beaumont. I just thought I'd make the offer. It might be fun to see a few local people face to face. Jason's Deli is usually fairly quiet then. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

A long way for me to travel&#128540; but what a fun idea. Hope you get a great response.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gee, Texas on the way to Seattle? I don't hubby would believe me! Have fun, hope you get lots of folks.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm hoping for some kind of a response. I just thought it would be nice to see some faces. The Jason's Deli is in the same plaza as the Office Depot and Hobby Lobby. A nice stop for someone who might want to get some needles or yarn before or after we get together. It's about two miles or so from I-10 down Garth Rd. There us a flashing yellow light at the central entrance to the parking lot.

My son lives near Seattle, but my daughter-in-law does not knit or crochet.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

What a good idea , We've just relocated from New Delhi to Bangalore I wonder if there are any KPers here maybe we too could get together one afternoon.
In the meanwhile have a great get together
Lov Annu


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Pasadena and La Porte are not too far away either. I would not mind seeing a few people from the opposite side of town. We need to get to know each other. It is nice to have a friend not too far away.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm heading to Jason's Deli in spite of the rain. It'll be 2:00 when I get there. Wish me luck.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Do hope it was a good afternoon for you.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, I arrived at 1:55 and stayed until 4:00. No one came that I know of. I eat my late lunch and sewed up a pair of house shoes. Talked to a couple of random people. I came home at 4:00. I started to do some random driving, but decided to come in and paint some of my house shoes that I need to sew up. I painted 18 pairs. Now, they have to dry a while before I steam them. I painted 11 pairs on Friday. I have another dozen to sew up. Afterwards, I'll put them all in the mail to take care of my list. I'm a few months late. A lot has been on my plate. Thank you all for your support. It could have been the weather. It was really bad this morning; rain, thunder and lightning. The sun came out at 2:00. Maybe a Saturday would have been better. I have a genealogy conference to go to on the 25th and jury duty tomorrow. Have fun y'all.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

kwright said:


> Well, I arrived at 1:55 and stayed until 4:00. No one came that I know of. I eat my late lunch and sewed up a pair of house shoes. Talked to a couple of random people. I came home at 4:00. I started to do some random driving, but decided to come in and paint some of my house shoes that I need to sew up. I painted 18 pairs. Now, they have to dry a while before I steam them. I painted 11 pairs on Friday. I have another dozen to sew up. Afterwards, I'll put them all in the mail to take care of my list. I'm a few months late. A lot has been on my plate. Thank you all for your support. It could have been the weather. It was really bad this morning; rain, thunder and lightning. The sun came out at 2:00. Maybe a Saturday would have been better. I have a genealogy conference to go to on the 25th and jury duty tomorrow. Have fun y'all.


How disappointing. We wouldn't do much in UK if we let the weather affect our plans! It was such a nice idea of yours, sorry it didn't work out - could have been fun. Would love to see a photo of your house shoes. Are they knitted, if so what do you paint them with?


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I keep some going all the time. I'll post pictures as soon as I figure it out.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

This is not the best, but I lay them out to dry after I steam the paint before I sew them up. I us puffy paint for the skids as it is people friendly.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Love them..


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

The pattern is here on site. Search 'Knitted House Shoes' and look for my name. I have posted it twice. The second one has the most detail. I just thought I would share it.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

